# Hydraulic fluid use in log splitter



## fishboat

Just picked up a speeco 25 ton splitter & the manual says to use SAE 20 hydraulic oil above 32 degrees & to use auto-tranmission fluid below 32F.

The splitter uses  almost 8 gallon of hydraulic oil so I don't want to be changing it more than regular maintenace requires. but I'll probably be splitting wood both above & below 32F.  Can auto-trans fluid be used at temps above 32F...say up to 75F?  

I'm looking for a "one-size fits all" hydraulic oil for temps from 20F to 75F

thanks..


----------



## Catskill

> I’m looking for a “one-size fits all” hydraulic oil for temps from 20F to 75F



My Troy Bilt specifies:

*Use an approved hydraulic fluid. Approved fluids
include Dexron® III / Mercon® III automatic transmission
fluid, a 10 Weight AW hydraulic oil or Pro-Mix™
AW-32 Hydraulic Oil*

which translates into your average run of the mill automatic transmission fluid. I get mine at ShopRite.  

The manual goes on to say:

*Never use when fluid is below 20° F or above 150° F.*

I'd say you're good to go with ATF.


----------



## JustWood

I think you would be alright down to 20F if you let your unit warm up for 10 minutes before splitting. When I first started out and was splitting in the yard I would have a torpedo heater blowing on the splitter and my self if I was splitting for long periods in cold weather.

 You could also drain out 1 gallon of hyd fluid and replace with ATF to thin it down.  I have done this on some dump trucks that are problematic in cold weather.


----------



## fishboat

The mix or warm up sounds reasonable...thanks.

I priced out ATF at a farm supply store and a 5 gallon pail is $50...ouch.


----------



## BJ64

I have used the Speeco splitter with regular hydraulic in temps in the 20's with no problem.

The reason for the thinner ATF in sub freezing temps is not because of the hydraulic pump.  It is recomended to make the splitter easier to start.  

My splitter has a cold weather starting thing.  Move a little lever around to slack the belt and you can start it without turning the pump.  After a few splits the oil heats up rather quickly.

I would just use the hydraulic fluid.


----------



## struggle

I have always run the regular fluid in around or below 32 degrees and can say the biggest problem I had was starting the engine. It drags the motor down so much it took a lot to get it started. Once running and cycling a few times the fluid warms up after a about ten minutes of light splitting. I would not want to drop a 24" diameter log on it stone cold.


----------



## akhilljack

we always use atf all year in all our power stearing pumps and tractor hydr stuff. its the same thing as hyd fluid except it has a few detergents to clean clutches and valve bodies. besides most new vehicals use it in thier power stearing pumps anyway. its thinner when cold and keeps from blowing your lines off. its also good for cleaning out dirty engines if you run a quart through it right before you change the oil for about 20 minutes.


----------



## fishboat

Maybe a dumb question..but I not that well versed in hydraulics(obviously)...why not just use a thinner hydraulic fluid to begin with?  The manual calls for SAE 20 (20W?)...why not use a 5W or 10W?  With ATF being thinner, that at least suggests to me that "thin" isn't a kiss of death.


----------



## smokinj

i dont change the oil for lower temps,but under 20 de. and lower you wont find me splitting wood!


----------



## polaris

I use the Tractor supply house brand reg hydraulic fluid in the tractors, splitters, dump truck etc. It is a bit cheaper and works fine until well below freezing.(if it's -20 I'm burning wood not splitting it anyway)


----------



## JustWood

20W oil will pump fine in cold weather. It's going through small ports and extra pressure on seals and o-rings that will cause problems. Just warm your machine up before running full throtle and you'll be fine. Like another poster said it's probably more of a starting issue than anything.
You could store your splitter inside for a day before splitting. JC Whitney sells a magnetic tank heater for around $50 if I remember right. Or you could paint your hyd. tank black and use the sun to warm the oil.
If it were an issue that caused damage you would hear more about it on forums like this.   Split away I say!


----------



## Rich M

BJ64 said:
			
		

> I have used the Speeco splitter with regular hydraulic in temps in the 20's with no problem.



Same here, I run a few cycles without any load and it warms right up. I run synthetic 10w30 in the motor for easier cold starting.


----------



## biggins08

Ditto on the Synthetic on my speeco.........


----------



## fishboat

Standard 20W hydrualic fluid it is...Farm & Fleet had it on sale for $29/5 gallons.

The previous owner ran  Amsoil in the engine.  I'll be changing it out to  Valvoline 5W30 synthetic today.   Per the manual 5W-30 is good for all temps.  

thanks for your help!


----------



## Gooserider

I'm awaiting delivery of a new HF splitter, so this is an interesting thread for me.  Sounds like if the cost is about the same, the Dexron is the best stuff to use, though it doesn't make a big difference?  

What I'd be more interested in is to know first, about what I should expect to pay - sounds like about $10 / Gallon?

Second, What sort of place locally am I likely to find the best price?  I'm assuming the local auto parts place probably isn't the best.  While I'm not terribly far from a Tractor Freight or an HF store, both are far enough away that I'd need to save a couple bucks a gallon to make it worth while...

So what sort of place is likely to be fairly near, and willing to deal with a person walking in the door with cash, but no "commercial dealer" type credentials?

Gooserider


----------



## kevin j

do you have any industrial supply houses close? (Grainger will be expensive)   or oil dealers, chevron, mobil, texaco, BP, etc? 5 gallon pails usually available.

Hydr suupply houses, aeroquip, gates, Parker, would know where to contact.

Farm supply places?
And actually, 30  1qt bottles from the auto store may be same price. I buy motor oil in qts as it is cheaper than in pails or 2.5 gallon bottles. just lots of litter to recycle.

k


----------



## Gooserider

I just got off the phone with Harbor Freight technical support and they gave me a very emphatic message - I was asking about the specs on the hydraulic fluid, as I could not find ANY information on what I should use in the actual manual...  The tech support guy I talked with sounded like he knew what he was talking about (much better than some that I have encountered)

He gave two useful items of information - First off, even though the manual says the thing takes 2.5 gallons, it really will take more like 4.5 gallons.

More importantly, and most emphatically he said 

_*DO NOT use DEXRON III or Mercon III ATF*_

The given reason being that the ATF's have a solvent in them that does not like the nitrile seals being used in the valve - actually he wasn't 100% clear on whether it was the seals inside the valve, or the ones at the hose/valve body junctions, but either way, he said that the use of ATF would cause the seals to rapidly get eaten, and cause leaks...

The HF recomended fluid is AW 32 Hydraulic oil - other hydraulics would work, but aren't as suitable.

Gooserider


----------

